# WWE SD SuperShow Live Spoilers for 9.9.11



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*WWE Smackdown Live Spoilers for 9.9.11*

Mark Henry comes out to open the show. He reminds the crowd about everyone he has taken out and says Randy Orton is next at WWE Night of Champions. Zack Ryder comes out and says Henry will face Orton tonight. Henry lays out Ryder and ends up having to face Ezekiel Jackson up next.

Mark Henry defeated Ezekiel Jackson. Jackson showed promise at first, dominating Henry but it didn't take long for Henry to counter and give him the World's Strongest Slam and follow it with the pinfall victory.

Sin Cara defeated Tyson Kidd.

Josh Matthews interviews Cara and says that he's not sure that Cara speaks English but we are seeing a more aggressive side of him in recent weeks. Cara says that this is the real him and he was holding back out of respect for the WWE talent but now he's not holding back anymore. Daniel Bryan comes out and challenges Cara to a rematch next week, only to be attacked by Cara.

World champ Randy Orton vs. Intercontinental champ Cody Rhodes is tonight's main event. Sheamus vs. Wade Barrett is also set.

Matt Striker interviews Randy Orton backstage, discussing the Rhodes bout.

WWE Divas Champion Kelly Kelly vs. Natalya w/Beth Phoenix. Kelly Kelly is beat up the majority of the match but Kelly Kelly rolled Natalya up out of a Sharpshooter attempt to get the pinfall victory.

Christian comes out and complains about Teddy Long not being fair by making the tag match on Monday's Raw Supershow and he wants another shot at Randy Orton and the World Heavyweight Championship. Sheamus interrupts, telling Christian to quit crying and to get out of the ring because he has a match. Christian exits and Wade Barrett comes out to face Sheamus.

Sheamus defeated Wade Barrett via disqualification when Christian came back out and helped Barrett beat down Sheamus. Prior to Christian returning to ringside, the match was back and forth. Sheamus ended up fighting off both Barrett and Christian and clearing the ring.

WWE Tag Team Champions Evan Bourne & Kofi Kingston defeated Jinder Mahal & The Great Khali in a similar bout to what they had last night. After the match, Mahal complains about Khali losing. Triple H comes out and gives him the pedigree twice and leaves.

- Cody Rhodes came out talking about his face and himself and Ted DiBiase.

- Randy Orton defeated Cody Rhodes.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Its still early.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's only 7 PM, chill bo. These don't usually get completed until the 11 to 1 range.

I never keep track of where Raw is, but they're probably filming in the west coast and haven't even started yet.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

:lmao some one is impatient


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JakeC_91 said:


> :lmao some one is impatient


And for spoilers that will pretty much be shit too.

You want spoilers? Here's what happens:

Barrett gets buried again

Christian gets buried again

Mistico attacks Hunico

Mark Henry wrecks a motherfucker

RKO out of nowhere

and of course, TAG TEAM MATCH PLAYA! HOLLA HOLLA!

See if this shit don't happen.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

I predict that neither AJ nor Justin Gabriel will be on the show...and I will rage.


----------



## fp_atl (Feb 9, 2005)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> It's only 7 PM, chill bo. These don't usually get completed until the 11 to 1 range.
> 
> I never keep track of where Raw is, but they're probably filming in the west coast and haven't even started yet.


Raw was in Columbus, Ohio and SmackDown is in Toledo tonight. If I remember right SmackDown tapings start at 7:30, so not long.


----------



## Revann (May 7, 2011)

Is it going to be a supershow???


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

I doubt its a Supershow.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Revann said:


> Is it going to be a supershow???


I don't think so. I don't think they would make a big deal about Raw being a Supershow if smackdown was as well. I think they would just declare that the brand split is over and done.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Heres one.Orton will win,RKO a few people,this board will whine and moan and say he buries people worse than Cena.Rinse,repeat.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Revann said:


> Is it going to be a supershow???


Various Raw "talents" will be on. No clue what that means. JTG? Drew McIntyre? Ortunga/McGuillicutty?


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

I woke up today thinking it would be live, how wrong I was.


----------



## Revann (May 7, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Various Raw "talents" will be on. No clue what that means. JTG? Drew McIntyre? Ortunga/McGuillicutty?


Where did you hear that? All I heard is hhh is going to be there.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Revann said:


> Where did you hear that? All I heard is hhh is going to be there.


It was in the local press for the show. No names given. Just talent from Raw.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

They need to be unlocked in the upcoming WWE12 video game.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Smakdown Spoilers 9.9.11
*Triple H comes down to the ring. He says that even though he's facing CM Punk at NOC, he's still COO and he's still got a job to do. Christian comes out and interrupts him and says he wants a title shot. HHH says he's tired of Christian's whining, so he's booked a match that will knock some sense into him. He announces Christian vs. Sheamus and Orton vs. Barrett. *Break

Smackdown Spoilers 9.16.11
*Triple H comes down to the ring. He says he may not be COO after this week, so he wants to make this Smackdown special. Wade Barrett interrupts him. He says he's tired of being overlooked. Triple H says fine, your tired of being overlooked, well tonight you've got a match against....Sheamus! He also announces Randy Orton vs. Christian. *break

Smackdown Spoilers 9.23.11
*Triple H comes down to the ring. He says he is [sad/happy] to announce his is [still/no longer] COO. He says he still has unfinished business with Punk and Nash, but won't like that get in the way of putting on a good [final show/start of a new era]. [World Heavyweight Champion/#1 contender] Mark Henry interrupts. Triple H says if Henry's looking for action, he's got it. Tonight. He. Will. Face. Sheamus! He also announces Randy Orton vs. Cody Rhodes. *Break.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

> -Randy Orton comes out and reads poetry for 2 hours.fin.


There.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

DubC said:


> There.


Can't wait


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Dark match: Trent Baretta b. Johnny Curtis

Smackdown in progress.


----------



## wwetnabraves (Sep 5, 2011)

Smackdown sucks so I could care less.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Ah, this weekly thread. :lmao


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

SarcasmoBlaster said:


> Smakdown Spoilers 9.9.11
> *Triple H comes down to the ring. He says that even though he's facing CM Punk at NOC, he's still COO and he's still got a job to do. Christian comes out and interrupts him and says he wants a title shot. HHH says he's tired of Christian's whining, so he's booked a match that will knock some sense into him. He announces Christian vs. Sheamus and Orton vs. Barrett. *Break
> 
> Smackdown Spoilers 9.16.11
> ...


The sad thing is Smackdown has become so formulaic that I could see this actually being the spoilers for the next three weeks.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

wwetnabraves said:


> Smackdown sucks so I could care less.


Thank you for your ever-so-valuable input


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> It's only 7 PM, chill bo. These don't usually get completed until the 11 to 1 range.
> 
> I never keep track of where Raw is, but they're probably filming in the west coast and haven't even started yet.


I swear I had deja vu when I read this post for some reason. 

Anyways damn you for the misleading title. I thought they were already up.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

The thread title is a lie. SmackDown isn't live this week, and it's probably not a SuperShow either.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Rezze said:


> Thank you for your ever-so-valuable input


Well, it really does. They put no effort into anybody but Orton, they have no one on the show who can draw, they ruin all their up and comers, they never have any big announcements like Raw, and it's in a terrible time slot. It's no wonder nobody watches it.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, it really does. They put no effort into anybody but Orton, they ruin all their up and comers, they never have any big announcements like Raw, and it's on in a terrible time slot. It's no wonder nobody watches it.


My point was that he didn't elaborate on why he thinks that at all.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't even know if it NEEDS to be elaborated. The problems with the show are crystal clear.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

WrestleZone has a photo of the actual crowd attendance for Smackdown. It's so low it's not even funny anymore. WWE has to do something about it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

THE VIPER STRIKES!


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

CaptainObvious said:


> WrestleZone has a photo of the actual crowd attendance for Smackdown. It's so low it's not even funny anymore. WWE has to do something about it.


Oh my God. :no:


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

When was that taken?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

SummerLove said:


> When was that taken?


Right when Smackdown started and the announce team arrived. So literally a few minutes before air time.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

NXT is a great time to go to the bathroom or whatever....or no one is there. Don't know yet.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Wow. Do they do NXT before Smackdown? Maybe people don't feel like sitting through it. Nevertheless that's awful.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

SummerLove said:


> Wow. Do they do NXT before Smackdown? Maybe people don't feel like sitting through it. Nevertheless that's awful.


Yes. NXT is first. Twitter is saying this was taken when Baretta and Curtis had their dark match and the announce team was setting up.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

SummerLove said:


> Wow. Do they do NXT before Smackdown? Maybe people don't feel like sitting through it. Nevertheless that's awful.


I've seen the NXT crowds during the tapings. Not quite as big as SmackDown's, but big enough to show most of the people are in their seats. 

I don't expect SmackDown's actual crowd to be much bigger.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

It'll fill up more as the show goes on as people care even less about NXT and Superstars than they do Smackdown, if you can believe that's possible, but that's still going to come across awful on TV.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

That's horrible.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Wrestlezone said:


> A large section on the camera side of the arena is taped off, maybe 1/3 of the arena.


I know it is Wrestlezone but it counts for something right?.......Right?

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/241650-arena-notes-from-tonights-sd-taping-a-dark-match-result


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow, if they are tarping off 1/3 of the arena, that means that the venue is not even half full. Must suck to get out there and see a bunch of empty seats.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

CaptainObvious said:


> Wow, if they are tarping off 1/3 of the arena, that means that the venue is not even half full. Must suck to get out there and see a bunch of empty seats.


Imagine Christian doing his entrance:

(Scans arena looking for Peeps.)

(Sees nothing but tarp)

(throws up hands) "Fuck it."


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

CaptainObvious said:


> WrestleZone has a photo of the actual crowd attendance for Smackdown. It's so low it's not even funny anymore. WWE has to do something about it.


Maybe all the demons made in the past (give or take 2009) is starting to catch up with them.

If a TV Taping looks like this, imagine what a House Show looks like... Yikes.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> Imagine Christian doing his entrance:
> 
> (Scans arena looking for Peeps.)
> 
> ...


:lmao That would be hilarious.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

- Mark Henry comes out and talks about the hall of pain. Zack Ryder interrupted and says no contract rule against Randy Orton and Ryder hits Henry but he slams Ryder and Ezekiel Jackson comes out for a match against Henry.

Source: gerweck.net from Toledo


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

http://www.ringsidenews.com/news/wwe-smackdown-taping-results-september-9th-2011/



RingSideNews said:


> *Mark Henry comes out to open the show. He reminds the crowd about everyone he has taken out and says Randy Orton is next at WWE Night of Champions. Zack Ryder comes out and says Henry will face Orton tonight. Henry lays out Ryder and ends up having to face Ezekiel Jackson up next.
> 
> Mark Henry b. Ezekiel Jackson. Jackson showed promise at first, dominating Henry but it didn't take long for Henry to counter and give him the World's Strongest Slam and follow it with the pinfall victory. *


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

I bet they'll tape in a crowd from a previous week. I remember two weeks in a row, they showed a guy in a North Carolina basketball jersey booing with his thumbs down at Christian.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

GCA-FF said:


> I bet they'll tape in a crowd from a previous week. I remember two weeks in a row, they showed a guy in a North Carolina basketball jersey booing with his thumbs down at Christian.


They really did that? Wow. At least find a guy without a locational jersey on.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

CaptainObvious said:


> WrestleZone has a photo of the actual crowd attendance for Smackdown. It's so low it's not even funny anymore. WWE has to do something about it.


TNA is that you? 8*D sadly that's still more than the impact taping turn out.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

http://www.ringsidenews.com/news/wwe-smackdown-taping-results-september-9th-2011/



RingSideNews said:


> *Mark Henry comes out to open the show. He reminds the crowd about everyone he has taken out and says Randy Orton is next at WWE Night of Champions. Zack Ryder comes out and says Henry will face Orton tonight. Henry lays out Ryder and ends up having to face Ezekiel Jackson up next.
> 
> Mark Henry b. Ezekiel Jackson. Jackson showed promise at first, dominating Henry but it didn't take long for Henry to counter and give him the World's Strongest Slam and follow it with the pinfall victory.
> 
> Sin Cara b. Tyson Kidd*


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Sin Cara is back to being a face?


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

The Orton v Henry match isnt gonna happen(unless dark),the main event is Orton v Cody,I read it in another report.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Sin Cara is back to being a face?


Mistico may be...but Hunico isn't


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> The Orton v Henry match isnt gonna happen(unless dark),the main event is Orton v Cody,I read it in another report.


Huh?


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

http://www.ringsidenews.com/news/wwe-smackdown-taping-results-september-9th-2011/



RingSideNews said:


> *Mark Henry comes out to open the show. He reminds the crowd about everyone he has taken out and says Randy Orton is next at WWE Night of Champions. Zack Ryder comes out and says Henry will face Orton tonight. Henry lays out Ryder and ends up having to face Ezekiel Jackson up next.
> 
> Mark Henry b. Ezekiel Jackson. Jackson showed promise at first, dominating Henry but it didn't take long for Henry to counter and give him the World's Strongest Slam and follow it with the pinfall victory.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Josh Matthews interviews Cara and says that he's not sure that Cara speaks English but we are seeing a more aggressive side of him in recent weeks. Cara says that this is the real him and he was holding back out of respect for the WWE talent but now he's not holding back anymore. Daniel Bryan comes out and challenges Cara to a rematch next week, only to be attacked by Cara.


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

Mark Henry b. Ezekiel Jackson...

Why feed Henry another powerhouse only to hurt his (Jackson's) cred?

I'd feed Big Mark jobbers. Indy one off guys or lower card guys...


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

So face Cara in the ring turns to heel Cara on the mic. Yeah, that's not going to confuse viewers.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

so did he actually talk then.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

CaptainObvious said:


> So face Cara in the ring turns to heel Cara on the mic. Yeah, that's not going to confuse viewers.


Hunico Cara is heel to set up for Mistico Cara's return as a face and the "Who's the real Sin Cara" storyline.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

MovieStarR™ said:


> Mark Henry b. Ezekiel Jackson...
> 
> Why feed Henry another powerhouse only to hurt his (Jackson's) cred?
> 
> I'd feed Big Mark jobbers. Indy one off guys or lower card guys...


Jackson doesnt have any cred.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

http://www.ringsidenews.com/news/wwe-smackdown-taping-results-september-9th-2011/



RingSideNews said:


> *Mark Henry comes out to open the show. He reminds the crowd about everyone he has taken out and says Randy Orton is next at WWE Night of Champions. Zack Ryder comes out and says Henry will face Orton tonight. Henry lays out Ryder and ends up having to face Ezekiel Jackson up next.
> 
> Mark Henry b. Ezekiel Jackson. Jackson showed promise at first, dominating Henry but it didn't take long for Henry to counter and give him the World's Strongest Slam and follow it with the pinfall victory.
> 
> ...


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

There's two Raw people, Beth Phoenix and Kelly Kelly. Three if you include Zack Ryder.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Natalya is S-Down,they didnt wanna split her and Tyson.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

And not only is the main event Orton v Cody but also Way Boring v Sheamus.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> And not only is the main event Orton v Cody but also Way Boring v Sheamus.


As in a tag match?


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*- Christian comes out and complains about Teddy Long not being fair by making the tag match on Monday's Raw Supershow and he wants another shot at Randy Orton and the World Heavyweight Championship. Sheamus interrupts, telling Christian to quit crying and to get out of the ring because he has a match. Christian exits and Wade Barrett comes out to face Sheamus. *


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

http://www.ringsidenews.com/news/wwe-smackdown-taping-results-september-9th-2011/



RingSideNews said:


> *Mark Henry comes out to open the show. He reminds the crowd about everyone he has taken out and says Randy Orton is next at WWE Night of Champions. Zack Ryder comes out and says Henry will face Orton tonight. Henry lays out Ryder and ends up having to face Ezekiel Jackson up next.
> 
> Mark Henry b. Ezekiel Jackson. Jackson showed promise at first, dominating Henry but it didn't take long for Henry to counter and give him the World's Strongest Slam and follow it with the pinfall victory.
> 
> ...


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Wade Barrett vs. Sheamus. Finally. Start a feud. 

Oh and seriously character development on Christian needed.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao at Christian, what a little bitch.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

No captain,singles matches.Go read pwinsider's live report,theyre more up to date and informative.


----------



## jaybyrd18 (Oct 30, 2007)

CaptainObvious said:


> WrestleZone has a photo of the actual crowd attendance for Smackdown. It's so low it's not even funny anymore. WWE has to do something about it.


when did they start taping in the impact zone?


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

So Sin Cara speaks now?


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> No captain,singles matches.Go read pwinsider's live report,theyre more up to date and informative.


RingSideNews is getting on my nerves. The thing takes friggin ages to load. Ugh. Never using that again.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> No captain,singles matches.Go read pwinsider's live report,theyre more up to date and informative.


I will. Thanks.


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

DubC said:


> Jackson doesnt have any cred.


Not now! lol


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

http://pwinsider.com/article/61413/live-ongoing-wwe-smackdown-spoilers-for-friday.html?p=1



PWInsider said:


> *Mark Henry comes out and recaps his recent path of destruction. Zack Ryder comes out and tells Henry that he and World champion Randy Orton will be in action tonight but not against each other and they cannot interfere in each other's matches. Henry asks Ryder who he believes will win their World title bout at Night of Champions. Ryder says that he doesn't want to answer that because Henry will attack him if he says Orton. Henry lays out Ryder out.
> 
> *Mark Henry defeated Ezekiel Jackson.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

MovieStarR™ said:


> Not now! lol


He never did, he sucks.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Cody vs Orton should be a good match

Def looking forward to watching that


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

RKO696 said:


> Cody vs Orton should be a good match
> 
> Def looking forward to watching that


It's a preview of what will likely the next WHC feud once Henry is out of the picture.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Sheamus vs barrett. Can't wait to see that, they work so well in the ring against each other.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

So no Daniel Bryan match this week? Plus we know he will lose next week since they always book Sin Cara (whether its Hunico or Mistico) to win against Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

I was hoping they would save Cody vs Orton. Im sure they can still have a feud still. Cody in the Main event XD


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

CaptainObvious said:


> WrestleZone has a photo of the actual crowd attendance for Smackdown. It's so low it's not even funny anymore. WWE has to do something about it.


Holy shit that's really bad...perhaps they should start booking more events in cities that actually give a damn like Toronto. Maybe I shouldn't speak so soon seeing as SD is there next week lol.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Sheamus defeated Wade Barrett via disqualification when Christian came back out and helped Barrett beat down Sheamus. Prior to Christian returning to ringside, the match was back and forth. Sheamus ended up fighting off both Barrett and Christian and clearing the ring.

WWE Tag Team Champions Evan Bourne & Kofi Kingston defeated Jinder Mahal & The Great Khali in a similar bout to what they had last night. After the match, Mahal complains about Khali losing. Triple H comes out and gives him the pedigree twice and leaves.

Source: http://www.ringsidenews.com/news/wwe-smackdown-taping-results-september-9th-2011/


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

If they were gonna book Orton v Cody in a champ v champ match why didnt they hype it up on Raw lastnight? Its no wonder S-Down ratings arent great,Vince just treats them as Raw's stepchildren so why bother seeing the '2nd rate' guys?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

WOW Smackdown is sounding like absolute SHIT.....


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> If they were gonna book Orton v Cody in a champ v champ match why didnt they hype it up on Raw lastnight? Its no wonder S-Down ratings arent great,Vince just treats them as Raw's stepchildren so why bother seeing the '2nd rate' guys?


Because Smackdown needed a main event and Christian/Henry couldn't be booked. It was the best that they had available so it got a Smackdown spot.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

At least Khali/Mahal looks like they broke up. That tag team was awful. And Mahal got the Triple H burial also. Can't complain about that. Mahal needs a lot of work.

Christian complained about the WHC and helped Barrett in his match with Sheamus? So Christian is crazy. Nice.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CaptainObvious said:


> Sheamus defeated Wade Barrett via disqualification when Christian came back out and helped Barrett beat down Sheamus. Prior to Christian returning to ringside, the match was back and forth. Sheamus ended up fighting off both Barrett and Christian and clearing the ring.


Hey, what do you know? ANOTHER Barrett loss.

For God's sake, just release him already. They're never gonna use him right, just stop jerking him around and fire him.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Lol at HHH pedigreeing the jobbers every week.


----------



## fuhr86 (Jun 18, 2005)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Hey, what do you know? ANOTHER Barrett loss.
> 
> For God's sake, just release him already. They're never gonna use him right, just stop jerking him around and fire him.


I'm sure Wade will be happy about losing hundreds of thousands of dollars with your suggestion.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Hey, what do you know? ANOTHER Barrett loss.
> 
> For God's sake, just release him already. They're never gonna use him right, just stop jerking him around and fire him.


It's against Sheamus, their new Superman. Expect a loss.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CaptainObvious said:


> It's against Sheamus, their new Superman. Expect a loss.


I expect it, it doesn't mean it's right.

I honestly don't know why WWE hates Barrett, I CAN'T figure it out. He's exactly the type of guy they've always loved, but they will not use him right. I don't want to see a guy continually treated like shit when he's better than that.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

CaptainObvious said:


> It's against Sheamus, their new Superman. Expect a loss.


Isn't Sin Cara the new superman? I think he has only lost 1 time.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

mst3rulz said:


> If they were gonna book Orton v Cody in a champ v champ match why didnt they hype it up on Raw lastnight? Its no wonder S-Down ratings arent great,Vince just treats them as Raw's stepchildren so why bother seeing the '2nd rate' guys?


Why they never even try to hype Smackdown on RAW is beyond me. It would take like 30 seconds to have the announcers plug something like a champ vs. champ match. Instead, they never hype anything that happens on the show, then acted shocked when fans treat it as irrelevant.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Aksana's part. It happened somewhere in the first half of the show.

*Backstage segment with Aksana flirting with Teddy Long. Long says he needs to go check on Ryder.

Source: http://pwinsider.com/article/61413/live-ongoing-wwe-smackdown-spoilers-for-friday.html?p=1


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Randy Orton defeated Cody Rhodes. 

Source: http://www.ringsidenews.com/news/wwe-smackdown-taping-results-september-9th-2011/

That ends the show.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Hey, what do you know? ANOTHER Barrett loss.
> 
> For God's sake, just release him already. They're never gonna use him right, just stop jerking him around and fire him.


It wouldn't be a Smackdown thread without Pyro's overreactions!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

That can't be the crowd for the actual show.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

I read Henry destroyed Orton after the Cody match,even sat on his neck that was wrapped in a chair.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> It wouldn't be a Smackdown thread without Pyro's overreactions!


I'm not overreacting. He's been on SmackDown for 9 months and he's been allowed to do NOTHING. Either use a guy right or don't have him there. What is the point of wasting everyone's time like this?


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Randy Orton defeated Cody Rhodes.
> 
> Source: http://www.ringsidenews.com/news/wwe-smackdown-taping-results-september-9th-2011/
> 
> That ends the show.












No Justin Gabriel or AJ. Not even on Superstars?!




Rezze said:


> I predict that neither AJ nor Justin Gabriel will be on the show...and I will rage.


Oh would you look at that. My prediction was right.
:cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin:


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

The chair thing sounds extreme. I'd wait for a second source on that.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

I'd best change up this wishlist in my sig and make some more realistic because at the rate none of them will happen.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

The report about the chair angle is on gerweck.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> The report about the chair angle is on gerweck.


Interesting. I just refreshed it. You're right, it's there. Maybe it is legit but that seems very high risk, even when faking it.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

From ..................,the Orton v Rhodes match was given a lot of time.Orton won w/ the RKO. Cody used a lot of submission moves and they also worked in and out of the ring.Post match Henry comes in and takes Orton out w/ a chair attack.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

If the chair angle did happen,Orton must be starting to trust Henry now because no way would I trust him to sit on me w/ a chair on my neck.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> If the chair angle did happen,Orton must be starting to trust Henry now because no way would I trust him to sit on me w/ a chair on my neck.


I wouldn't either. You are risking paralysis or death if it goes wrong.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm not overreacting. He's been on SmackDown for 9 months and he's been allowed to do NOTHING. Either use a guy right or don't have him there. What is the point of wasting everyone's time like this?


Everybody can't be pushed at the same time.

Nobody's time is being wasted.

You might be wasting your time with these constant rants about how the WWE "hates" wrestlers that you like to try to justify why someone isn't getting pushed.

You sound like a little kid saying saying "The Teacher hates me" every time he fails a test.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

I can already predict the match next week.
Christian and Wade Barrett vs Sheamus and some random face.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

PWInsider said:


> Backstage segment with Aksana flirting with Teddy Long. Long says he needs to go check on Ryder.


And there it is. The part of SmackDown I actually look forward to every week. Time to bring out the dancing banana.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

mr cricket said:


> I can already predict the match next week.
> Christian and Wade Barrett vs Sheamus and some random face.


This. Exactly. Although with Edge there at the tapings, I expect a quick exit from Christian as he has someone else to worry about.


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm not overreacting. He's been on SmackDown for 9 months and he's been allowed to do NOTHING. Either use a guy right or don't have him there. What is the point of wasting everyone's time like this?


I like you but shut up. It was a fucking dq loss after a back and fourth match with the #2 face on SD. A fucking dq loss. Jesus christ.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Here are the complete 9/9/11 SmackDown spoilers, for anyone who needs it. 



> *Mark Henry comes out and recaps his recent path of destruction. Zack Ryder comes out and tells Henry that he and World champion Randy Orton will be in action tonight but not against each other and they cannot interfere in each other's matches. Henry asks Ryder who he believes will win their World title bout at Night of Champions. Ryder says that he doesn't want to answer that because Henry will attack him if he says Orton. Henry lays out Ryder out.
> 
> *Mark Henry defeated Ezekiel Jackson.
> 
> ...


Source: PWInsider


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Everybody can't be pushed at the same time.
> 
> Nobody's time is being wasted.


Everybody can't be pushed at the same time? Ok, how about pushing the #1 heel in the entire company while some other people wait? How about that? No, let's send him to SmackDown and bury him for 9 months, take away all his mic time and turn him into a little bitch. Let's not give him a world title run, let's de-push him and give it to the guy who couldn't get heat if he set himself on fire.

GREAT idea.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Reading the overall spoilers, this show is a mess.

Not sure why Justin Gabriel isn't even on. They wasted all of those South African promos for nothing. Way to get rid of forward momentum.

Air Boom vs. Khali/Mahal a second time was a mistake since the first time failed to get a reaction. Smackdown needs a heel tag team or transfer McGuillicutty/Otunga.

Christian/Barrett pairing up makes no sense at all. These men have no shared history and unless they explain something, the crowd won't get it.

Zeke vs. Henry? Pass. 

Who is Rhodes facing for the IC title? It's two weeks to go and no one knows. Where is newly minted face DiBiase? Another wasted opportunity. Why turn him if you aren't going to have him on TV all week?

The divas division consists of Kelly Kelly, Eve, The Bellas, Natalya, and Beth Phoenix. The rest should just be fired since they aren't getting on Raw or Smackdown. And again, why start to push AJ to not put her on Smackdown or Raw? Another missed opportunity.

And now I know why Raw's roster is likely to continue to make appearances. Without them, the show would be a trainwreck. They can't even keep the roster on in consecutive weeks to build storylines.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Everybody can't be pushed at the same time.
> 
> Nobody's time is being wasted.
> 
> ...


:lmao He does doesn't he LOL. I put tyrion on ignore long time ago dude is annoying.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Everybody can't be pushed at the same time? Ok, how about pushing the #1 heel in the entire company while some other people wait? How about that? No, let's send him to SmackDown and bury him for 9 months, take away all his mic time and turn him into a little bitch. Let's not give him a world title run, let's de-push him and give it to the guy who couldn't get heat if he set himself on fire.
> 
> GREAT idea.


Wait, you really thought Barrett would remain to be a top guy once the Nexus was all said and done?

:lmao :lmao


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

notorious_187 said:


> Wait, you really thought Barrett would remain to be a top guy once the Nexus was all said and done?
> 
> :lmao :lmao


I did. It's a massive shame whats happened to him.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Glad some RAW talent were on the show (6 including Triple H (who's bio is on the RAW side) & champions - with HHH, Beth, Kelly, Kingston, Bourne and Ryder all on SMACKDOWN), as it makes SMACKDOWN seem like more of an equal to RAW imo (as they have a RAW Supershow now).


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

CaptainObvious said:


> *The divas division consists of Kelly Kelly, Eve, The Bellas, Natalya, and Beth Phoenix*. The rest should just be fired since they aren't getting on Raw or Smackdown. And again, why start to push AJ to not put her on Smackdown or Raw? Another missed opportunity.


Makes sense.

Layla is injured.
Maryse is injured.
Kharma is pregnant.
Gail Kim quit.
Melina got future endeavored.
AJ's is busy with her storyline on NXT.
Aksana is still in a non-wrestling role.

Kaitlyn, Rosa, and Tamina are pretty much filler Divas, and are only good for tag team matches.

There you go.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

RKO85 said:


> :lmao He does doesn't he LOL. I put tyrion on ignore long time ago dude is annoying.


Then why do you talk about me all the time, you dolt? Actually ignore me so I don't have to listen to your bullshit.



notorious_187 said:


> Wait, you really thought Barrett would remain to be a top guy once the Nexus was all said and done?
> 
> :lmao :lmao


Why the hell wouldn't he? Would you make somebody the top heel for absolutely no reason and then bury him?


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Heres another report on the Orton v Cody match and post match stuff. 

"Orton won with the RKO in a good long tv match. Post match Henry came in and had a stare down with Orton with Orton striking first by punching Henry until Henry reverersed an RKO into a World's Strongest Slam. henry then sat on a chair that was positioned on Orton's throat. No contacy rule they mentioned earlier that they had be damned."


I still cant believe Orton let Henry do that to him.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Reading the overall spoilers, this show is a mess.
> 
> Not sure why Justin Gabriel isn't even on. They wasted all of those South African promos for nothing. Way to get rid of forward momentum.
> 
> ...


Rhodes should face Gabriel for the IC title. It would be great!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

notorious_187 said:


> Wait, you really thought Barrett would remain to be a top guy once the Nexus was all said and done?
> 
> :lmao :lmao


Barrett should be. He has by far the most potential. But I still think he's in decent shape. The only one who arguably might be doing better is Bryan. 

Otunga, Slater, McGuillicutty, and Gabriel all are struggling to remain relevant.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> Heres another report on the Orton v Cody match and post match stuff.
> 
> "Orton won with the RKO in a good long tv match. Post match Henry came in and had a stare down with Orton with Orton striking first by punching Henry until Henry reverersed an RKO into a World's Strongest Slam. henry then sat on a chair that was positioned on Orton's throat. No contacy rule they mentioned earlier that they had be damned."
> 
> ...


Ouch, that sounds nasty. Wasn't Orton saying in an interview he didn't fully trust Henry in the ring? can't believe he agreed to that.

Looking forward to the Orton/Cody match, they're friends in real life so I assume they have good chemistry together.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> I did. It's a massive shame whats happened to him.


What happened to him?

He moved to Smackdown, tried to do the exact same thing with the CORRE, and showed that it's hard to be the Top Heel in the company when you're not feuding with Cena and Randy Orton.

When he got to Smackdown, people got tired of him and his group doing same thing week after week after week.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> What happened to him?
> 
> He moved to Smackdown, tried to do the exact same thing with the CORRE, and showed that it's hard to be the Top Heel in the company when you're not feuding with Cena and Randy Orton.
> 
> When he got to Smackdown, people got tired of him and his group doing same thing week after week after week.


People didn't get tired of him they forgot about him because he's rarely given time to shine, Wade Barrett could easily be a top heel on SD(behind Mark of course) but WWE are seemingly making him pay his dues by jobbing him out left right and center.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Cant say after the tonight and last week Orton isnt trying his best to get Henry over.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

It's shows like these that make me wish the brand split ended....Seriously, nobody gives two shits about smackdown anymore. There is no WAY smackdown will be at the level it was before, hell there's no way it'll even be near the level it was in 09...Lack of star power and subpar booking, make it basically, just a flat out boring show. It's been that way, week in, week out, for a long time now. Im not gonna overreact cause Christian or Barrett, two of my top 5, are being booked like bitches, as I see plenty of time for both of them, and I know im gonna sound like a broken record, but END THE GODDAMN BRAND SPLIT ALREADY.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> People didn't get tired of him they forgot about him because he's rarely given time to shine, Wade Barrett could easily be a top heel on SD(behind Mark of course) but WWE are seemingly making him pay his dues by jobbing him out left right and center.


Forgot about him how? He's on Smackdown just about every week.

How are they jobbing him out left & right? He won the last match he had on PPV just last month.

I know last week he got stomped by Cena, but I hardly call that jobbing left and right.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

HHHbkDX said:


> It's shows like these that make me wish the brand split ended....Seriously, nobody gives two shits about smackdown anymore. There is no WAY smackdown will be at the level it was before, hell there's no way it'll even be near the level it was in 09...Lack of star power and subpar booking, make it basically, just a flat out boring show. It's been that way, week in, week out, for a long time now. Im not gonna overreact cause Christian or Barrett, two of my top 5, are being booked like bitches, as I see plenty of time for both of them, and I know im gonna sound like a broken record, but END THE GODDAMN BRAND SPLIT ALREADY.


This. SuperSmackdown has a good show because Raw could fill in the gaps that the Smackdown roster had. Without them, you see how shallow the roster really is. Bringing over Zack, a few divas, and a tag team isn't enough to fix it.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Forgot about him how? He's on Smackdown just about every week.
> 
> How are they jobbing him out left & right? He won the last match he had on PPV just last month.
> 
> I know last week he got stomped by Cena, but I hardly call that jobbing left and right.


The Wade Barrett of Nexus isn't the same Wade Barrett we see these days. The guy has been treated like garbage since he got to SD!


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Vince always prefered Raw over S-Down because he considers Raw his "baby" and S-Down(the show that came later)his stepchild.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

CM12Punk said:


> The Wade Barrett of Nexus isn't the same Wade Barrett we see these days. The guy has been treated like garbage since he got to SD!


Has he really been treated like garbage, or has he just been treated like he should've been when you're in the 1st year in the WWE instead of being overpushed?

Lots of guys have big debuts and big storylines when the 1st enter the WWE only to fall off for a while. Then when they finally do become a top guy, it means more.

They're not treating him like garbage, they're treating him like most guys who have only been in the company for a year.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> Vince always prefered Raw over S-Down because he considers Raw his "baby" and S-Down(the show that came later)his stepchild.


This. The problem is that Smackdown's B-show status is so obvious that even casual fans have recognized it. That's why house shows are being cancelled, people could care less about Smackdown, and attendance is approaching TNA levels.


----------



## fuhr86 (Jun 18, 2005)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Everybody can't be pushed at the same time? Ok, how about pushing the #1 heel in the entire company while some other people wait? How about that? No, let's send him to SmackDown and bury him for 9 months, take away all his mic time and turn him into a little bitch. Let's not give him a world title run, let's de-push him and give it to the guy who couldn't get heat if he set himself on fire.
> 
> GREAT idea.


Dude people don't have to like the same talents you do. 
There are others wrestlers in the company that are being given a shot... Barretts time will come again.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

fuhr86 said:


> Dude people don't have to like the same talents you do.
> There are others wrestlers in the company that are being given a shot... Barretts time will come again.


Again? It never even came the first time. Where's his world title? I don't see it. Great, you want some lesser talents to get a "shot", they can work around him getting the world title push he earned while they're built up for the main event later.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Seems boring.

Again, it's a shame they are killing the Mahal/Kahli angle already. Just like many other FCW Dudes, they push and then pull them quick. Mahal has quite a tall ceiling and it's a shame they are just going to turm Kahli back to a lousy face again..


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

So why is this a Smackdown SuperShow? Where are the Raw superstars? (Kofi and Bourne don't count cause they are tag champs)

I guess the brand interaction is only for Raw. :cuss:


----------



## Negative Force (Mar 21, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> Cant say after the tonight and last week Orton isnt trying his best to get Henry over.


Yeah, I think he may actually be overdoing it at this point after reading these spoilers.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Joseph29 said:


> So why is this a Smackdown SuperShow? Where are the Raw superstars? (Kofi and Bourne don't count cause they are tag champs)
> 
> I guess the brand interaction is only for Raw. :cuss:


Zack Ryder...nuff said.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Nimbus said:


> - *Cody Rhodes came out talking about his face* and himself and Ted DiBiase.
> 
> - Randy Orton defeated Cody Rhodes.


I'm shocked 

Does he ever say anything else? He's literally spent about 18 months talking about his freaking face.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> I'm shocked
> 
> Does he ever say anything else? He's literally spent about 18 months talking about his freaking face.


But it's so dashing...


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> But it's so dashing...


Yeah it was funny like a year ago...


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

I hear Cody and Orton had a Great Match, other than that the show looks lame.


----------



## smackdownfreakxx (Dec 18, 2009)

Mark Henry vs Jackson? Entertainment right there! Sin Cara vs Tyson Kidd match #13214124? Great stuff! Mahal and Khali vs the same team that beat them on RAW? That's awesome!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

WTH?? Where is Cena, HHH, CM Punk , and Kevin Nash isn't the WWE brand split over?


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Xile44 said:


> I hear Cody and Orton had a Great Match, other than that the show looks lame.


I think that IC chump thread is screwed now. Cody wasn't on 2 shows!! He's getting buried! 
Main event on Smackdown against Orton in what seems a competitive match says that thread kind of jumped to conclusions.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ok, he jobbed to Orton...so what?


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

SD should get raw stars to come over every week not Raw. Raw was fine without SD. Kelly Kelly and Air Boom don't really count since they should be coming over more often since their title is defended on both brands.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Ok, he jobbed to Orton...so what?


From what I've heard, it was a pretty long TV match so I'm guessing Cody gets put over like Ziggler got put over by Orton on RAW last week. It'll make Cody look good and as a result, it'll do the same with the IC title. Yeah he lost but with the time they were given he probably looked pretty good against him.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

He won't get put over like that. There's only one time in history I can think of where a guy truly got put over by a loss and that was Austin vs Bret at WM 13. The audience doesn't care about back and forth matches, they care about who wins and who loses.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> WrestleZone has a photo of the actual crowd attendance for Smackdown. It's so low it's not even funny anymore. WWE has to do something about it.


OH....MY.....GOD. fpalm

Did somebody forget to ADVERTISE Smackdown over there? 

[email protected] Wendy's logo. I thought of Booker for a sec there. 





GCA-FF said:


> I bet they'll tape in a crowd from a previous week. I remember two weeks in a row, they showed a guy in a North Carolina basketball jersey booing with his thumbs down at Christian.


HOLY CRAP! You mean they actually do that, too??


So not only do they use FAKE Crowd Noise in Tapings....but also Fake FANS, as well? :shocked:



Although.....judging from the pic, I think that would be the right call considering how bad it would look on TV if they didn't.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

All that said, this edition of Smackdown proves two things :

1.) The Brand Split MUST END NOW.

and

2.) The Roster Split(and Draft) must end NOW.


It's time to turn Smackdown into "RAW : Part 2" every week and have wrestlers who MATTER appear and do their thing. 

Continue the retarded HHH/NASH/PUNK angle on Smackdown...

Let's have More of Miz and Truth cutting promos on Smackdown...

Hell...even though I hate Cena and don't care for Del Rio, let's have them continue their fued on Smackdown as well....


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

looks like a TNA crowd lol


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

LOL at the people who insist that orton is putting over other wrestlers by....beating them !!:lmao


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

> Daniel Bryan comes out and challenges Cara to a rematch next week, only to be attacked by Cara. Cara locks Bryan in a submission and refuses to release it.


I think we need that Daniel Bryan briefcase wanker poster. :lmao 

I'll rep the guy who puts that poster up again. 

But wow Daniel Bryan is getting the short end of the stick. Fair enough the winner of MITB might lose a match or two but he has been on a downward slide since he won MITB back in July. Evil Sin Cara's promo (I called it last week when he turned heel!) should be interesting to watch.


----------



## Wining (Sep 6, 2011)

lol Jinder.

This is why i am fan of Triple h.

He provides us with great materials for lulz even when he is not in dX.

HHH FTW


----------



## Wining (Sep 6, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> WrestleZone has a photo of the actual crowd attendance for Smackdown. It's so low it's not even funny anymore. WWE has to do something about it.


Wait this is the entire crowd?? 

lol impact has better numbers.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

- Triple H said that *RAW* would be the supershow, not SD.
- Will check out Cara/Tyson, Cara's promo & Rhodes/Orton




1andOnlyDobz! said:


> From what I've heard, it was a pretty long TV match so I'm guessing Cody gets put over like Ziggler got put over by Orton on RAW last week. It'll make Cody look good and as a result, it'll do the same with the IC title. Yeah he lost but with the time they were given he probably looked pretty good against him.


Putting on a quality match doesn't mean a wrestler is put over.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Eek, it's such a small crowd, it's sad. If the brand split is going to survive the next six months, WWE _has_ to create at least one major new legitimate superstar, probably on Raw, and then ship them to Smackdown, because Orton and the League of Jobbers and Midcarders just isn't getting the job done. 

The thing, though, is that most people watching won't notice a thing. The hard camera is on the side where there's nobody sitting, so what you'll see is the side of the arena that is largely packed with people. Those are the seats they sell first, so it looks decent on TV. Nevertheless, it's a lousy crowd, has to be one of the weakest of the year for a TV taping, especially.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Reading the overall spoilers, this show is a mess.
> 
> Not sure why Justin Gabriel isn't even on. They wasted all of those South African promos for nothing. Way to get rid of forward momentum.
> 
> ...


you are right, well hopefully mark wins against randy but it wont happen


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Just remembered that I wanted to say how lame it is that they're ostensibly breaking up Mahal and Khali already. Yeah, yeah, it's not like they struck gold with them or anything but what is the alternative? Khali's heel run has lasted for what, 3, 3-1/2 months? Another case of WWE needlessly rushing an angle. Way too much of that lately.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

So does that mean when Orton gets up on the top rope and the hard camera swings around for him to do his pose, he'll actually be doing it to tarped off seats? Jeez, that would be depressing as a performer. 

I do realise that the photo is highly misleading though. I'm sure the broadcast side is packed. Though I've noticed lately (even on Raw) that WWE has been very selective with their camera angles. No more camera angles to show off a packed arena to start the show for instance. WWE are great at disguising it, but how low can ticket sales go before it becomes visually an issue?


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Orton/Rhodes main event, lol. I'm so not watching this. I will just check Sheamus/Barrett on YT.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

That attendance picture is just........holy fuck. I'm pretty sure the rest of the arena is full but it must be frightening for WWE brass and the stars to walk out to a half empty arena like that. I think SD needs a boost of star power more than Raw. Having the likes of Cena, Punk, Miz, HHH etc on SD and actually advertising them ahead of time would probably do wonders for drawing more fans to the show because that is just woeful. 

As for the show itself, Trips needs to start appearing on TV for his pedigrees lol. Outside of Orton, him popping up in the middle of the show to do that probably made those fans nights tbh. Hey! A real star! Rest of it looks alright although Pyro's weekly bitchfest over Barrett was likely more entertaining. The butthurt is strong in this one.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

CaptainObvious said:


> WrestleZone has a photo of the actual crowd attendance for Smackdown. It's so low it's not even funny anymore. WWE has to do something about it.


Damn, that is just sad..

They should really consider bringing Mysterio back to Smackdown when he heals up, I'm not a Rey Rey fan but that dude is a big draw and was able to keep things afloat in Smackdown for a good amount of time last year.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

Wow I'm not looking forward as much to going to Smackdown next week >_>


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Wining said:


> Wait this is the entire crowd??
> 
> lol impact has better numbers.


lolno. Don't get ahead of yourself, Impact wishes they could pull half of the numbers you see there.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

The seats are clearly tarped off. Someone said it was for renovation but then what's the point of having the event there? The stage covers about 20% of the seats. Plus some folks in the tarped sections in the uncovered seats don't look like WWE crew.

EDIT: The arena was just completed in 2009, so how could there be renovation already? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Huntington_Center_%28Toledo%29



> Impact wishes they could pull half of the numbers you see there.


Impact house shows have drawn more than that. Domestically. In arenas not too much smaller than Toledo's.


----------



## FoxSteiner (May 8, 2011)

*Do you guys don't see that it wasn't SD! taping, it was still NXT!! of course on that Photo the Arena wasn't full, I'll bet later it was full. We'll see that on Friday...*


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

TheFoxHardyBrand said:


> *Do you guys don't see that it wasn't SD! taping, it was still NXT!! of course on that Photo the Arena wasn't full, I'll bet later it was full. We'll see that on Friday...*


They deliberately shove more people onto the TV side of the arena so it seems like there's more people...


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

TheFoxHardyBrand said:


> *Do you guys don't see that it wasn't SD! taping, it was still NXT!! of course on that Photo the Arena wasn't full, I'll bet later it was full. We'll see that on Friday...*


Um, wrong. Those seats were COVERED with tarp. They weren't coming off when SD started. Look at this vid. It's the same here as it is in that pic:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vB7frnrbEI8


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

lol

Damm, pictures like that really bring home how out of fassion wrestling is today compared to the attitude era.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Venge™ said:


> They deliberately shove more people onto the TV side of the arena so it seems like there's more people...


This. They've done that for a while on Smackdown to make it look like more people are in attendance.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

WWE really needs to look back at the places where they have their most success and concentrate on just going to those states wrestling states. I live in the UK and their last show here the arena was packed to shit and if they come back more than once a year the arena would still be packed to shit because UK wrestling fans numbers are higher than ever.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Overseas usually does better than domestic shows. I expect the Mexico tapings to be very well attended. However, it's also a lot more costly to go overseas and produce a show and I don't think that's a long term solution.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Look at all the people Orton draws!


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

> Daniel Bryan comes out and challenges Cara to a rematch next week, only to be attacked by Cara. Cara locks Bryan in a submission and refuses to release it.


Really? So they have Sin Cara trap Bryan (who is the submission specialist) in a submission that Bryan can't get out off? I know Bryan is just being used to put over "heel" Sin Cara but will Bryan ever get revenge? I guess we will see in their match next week but I don't think he will win either way.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Nimbus said:


> WWE Divas Champion Kelly Kelly vs. Natalya w/Beth Phoenix. Kelly Kelly is beat up the majority of the match but Kelly Kelly rolled Natalya up out of a Sharpshooter attempt to get the pinfall victory.


SMH.

The rest of the show is also pretty standard.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

TheFoxHardyBrand said:


> *Do you guys don't see that it wasn't SD! taping, it was still NXT!! of course on that Photo the Arena wasn't full, I'll bet later it was full. We'll see that on Friday...*


This

I bet it filled up with people after the NXT thing, cuz people might wanna avoid the plauge of NXT just to see SD


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

lol, no, the arena wasn't filled with people after the NXT taping. Those seats are _tarped off_. In other words, those seats didn't sell and WWE tarped them off because nobody's coming to sit in them. Not during NXT, not during Superstars, not during Smackdown.

If you've been to an NXT/Superstars/Smackdown taping, you'd see that 90% or more of the attending crowd will be there in time for NXT because what 90% of them know is that their ticket says such and such start time. What a ton of them don't know is that such and such start time (let's say 6:45 PM, which is what it always is on the west coast so NXT can be live at 7:00 following a dark match) is for a dark match, then NXT, then a Superstars taping and then finally you get Smackdown about 90 minutes or more after the start time on your ticket.

It should be noted here that there are a hundred considerations for where WWE places its live events. To the comment that they should only go to wrestling" states, well, that could dry up fairly quickly--especially in this economy. It's more economical to spread your product around, and sometimes you hit a home run and sometimes you hit a little liner single, but at least you've touched base with the people in that area (in this case Toledo, Ohio). Also, there are the leasing deals WWE gets on certain buildings to consider. One policy they have sought in the past couple of months especially is getting the best deals for the "B-market" city arenas in which they typically have Smackdown. I imagine that Huntington Center or whatever it's called in Toledo is a very economical venue for WWE and despite the lackluster attendance, they aren't exactly going to take a bath on the event. (Even with that horrible attendance for the Over the Limit pay-per-view in Seattle of all places--and jeez that was one horrible crowd that night--I believe they just about broke even in production costs vs. revenue.)

People in general are crying out for new stars and old stars. Say whatever you want about them, but Cena, Triple H, Undertaker, Orton and now even Rey Mysterio are guys people have grown accustomed to a long time ago. Having them on board at least part of the time is critical, and in the case of Cena especially absolutely necessary, but as evidenced by the success WWE had when bringing The Rock back, selling out I believe eight straight Raw shows, or in pushing Miz in the ratings department throughout spring and summer or Punk in the merchandise quadrant this summer, people want both the old and the new. 

What you're looking at is one reason why WWE is probably going to keep the "Raw SuperShow" thing alive until at least through Wrestlemania season in 2012, aside from the issue of attempting to bolster Raw in the face Monday Night Football this autumn. Guys like Sin Cara and Bryan and Rhodes and Barrett and even Sheamus could all use more exposure--more eyeballs on them--for them to translate into becoming future stars for WWE. WWE really could use the creation of a legitimate, new, drawing star, promoted on Raw for the next seven months or better, and then transferred to Smackdown in the spring, should the brand extension still be even loosely formed by that point. That is a lot easier said than written in a forum post, but it's what business needs, especially blue brand business. Sadly for Vince, Guerreros and Batistas and Mysterios don't grow on trees. He does have one renowned international drawing powerhouse on the brand in Sin Cara, though, and there are other building blocks with which to work. It's going to take time and, at this point, interbrand effort. Not only are you going to have to build up at least a new major star on Raw to be sent to Smackdown, but come next April you should be telling your audience, "You can only see this guy by going to Smackdown or by watching Smackdown on TV." That was the quintessence of the brand extension in the first place.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

It was a bad place to hold a show, thats it.

Lets remember that in 2004, the WWE drew an average of 3,900 people for their house shows/tapings. And at that time they still had a lot of "stars".


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

> - After the Kofi Kingston and Evan Bourne vs. The Great Khali and Jinder Mahal match at last night's WWE SmackDown tapings, Triple H appeared in an off-camera segment and hit Mahal with a pair of Pedigrees. *This was described as one fan in attendance as the best segment of the night.*


And it won't even be on TV .


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> And it won't even be on TV .


Kinda sad that a "dark" segment was considered to be the best segment of the night. Seems fans are starting to care less and less about Smackdown. I say move Miz over to Smackdown to feud with Randy or something. Also lol at Triple H randomly pedigreeing superstars.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Kinda sad that a "dark" segment was considered to be the best segment of the night. Seems fans are starting to care less and less about Smackdown. I say move Miz over to Smackdown to feud with Randy or something. Also lol at Triple H randomly pedigreeing superstars.


Trips is a bigger star than the entire SD roster combined lol. They were probably desperate for somebody to come out and make the show worth their money. Even if it was brief, I'm sure it did make a lot of fans nights tbh.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

It's true; Triple H confronting ADR and RR, and Pedigreeing Ricardo Rodriguez was a huge moment for the fans in Bakersfield for the SD taping there almost a month ago, ha!


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Marv95 said:


> Um, wrong. Those seats were COVERED with tarp. They weren't coming off when SD started. Look at this vid. It's the same here as it is in that pic:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vB7frnrbEI8


Oh man that's brutal  I'd hate to be a wrestler and have to come out and see empty seats like that every night.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Kinda sad that a "dark" segment was considered to be the best segment of the night. Seems fans are starting to care less and less about Smackdown. I say move Miz over to Smackdown to feud with Randy or something. Also lol at Triple H randomly pedigreeing superstars.


Miz/R-Truth should both work double duty on Raw and Smackdown. They both are needed as top heels. 

If you read the house show reports, the crowd response difference between Raw and Smackdown is staggering. It's not that people don't care about wrestling, it's that they don't care about this roster.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Bring Jericho and/or Batista back on Raw.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Maybe they should start filming Smackdown at the Grand Ballroom, like they used to do Raw shows


----------



## BaBy FireFly (Aug 23, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> This. They've done that for a while on Smackdown to make it look like more people are in attendance.


They have people called fillers, I got asked to be a filler one time. I basically sat in a chair that had not been bought that was in the cameras view...I got to sit near ring so it was kewl. They had a big group of us.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

I was at the Raw taping Monday waiting for my tix at Will Call and all of a sudden I hear some guy yell 'seat fillers" can come back now" so they have them at Raw too.


----------



## BaBy FireFly (Aug 23, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> I was at the Raw taping Monday waiting for my tix at Will Call and all of a sudden I hear some guy yell 'seat fillers" can come back now" so they have them at Raw too.


I've been a filler at raw too.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Kinda sad that a "dark" segment was considered to be the best segment of the night. Seems fans are starting to care less and less about Smackdown. I say move Miz over to Smackdown to feud with Randy or something. *Also lol at Triple H randomly pedigreeing superstars.*


That's a rub, c orrect?


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

Look at the empty seats in the background as Sin Cara (Hunico) does his entrance.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t37HE17WH2M


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Kinda sad that a "dark" segment was considered to be the best segment of the night. Seems fans are starting to care less and less about Smackdown. *I say move Miz over to Smackdown to feud with Randy or something*. Also lol at Triple H randomly pedigreeing superstars.


As good as that would be for business I'd hate that. I love seeing Miz on Raw, the number 1 show where he deserves to be. He's too much of an entertaining person to be wasted on the piece of shit that is Smackdown. That and we'd miss out on potential feuds with other Raw superstars and interesting storylines involving Miz.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

So...the good of the miz is more important than the good of SD in your opinion?


God Movement said:


> As good as that would be for business I'd hate that. I love seeing Miz on Raw, the number 1 show where he deserves to be. He's too much of an entertaining person to be wasted on the piece of shit that is Smackdown. That and we'd miss out on potential feuds with other Raw superstars and interesting storylines involving Miz.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

For my personal enjoyment, yeah. I don't want to see the Miz feuding with Orton, I want to see the Miz feuding with Del Rio and Punk.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Legion Of Hell said:


> Look at the empty seats in the background as Sin Cara (Hunico) does his entrance.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t37HE17WH2M


That's terrible. :no: Time to do something to make Smackdown relevant again.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

God Movement said:


> As good as that would be for business I'd hate that. I love seeing Miz on Raw, the number 1 show where he deserves to be. He's too much of an entertaining person to be wasted on the piece of shit that is Smackdown. That and we'd miss out on potential feuds with other Raw superstars and interesting storylines involving Miz.


I think that's how most people feel about Raw vs. Smackdown. At the rate Smackdown is going, who would actually want to be on it? Raw has the better storylines, is given the most attention, and if you are good at promos, you're much better served on Raw. Smackdown is Raw rehash with random wrestling matches that makes little sense and doesn't progress storylines forward.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

The hell is Kelly Kelly eating up AJ's ring time? GTFO, Kelly.


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

Nimbus said:


> WWE Tag Team Champions Evan Bourne & Kofi Kingston defeated Jinder Mahal & The Great Khali in a similar bout to what they had last night. After the match, Mahal complains about Khali losing. *Triple H comes out and gives him the pedigree twice and leaves.*


This wasn't on TV


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Michael Cole trying to show Josh how to do interview in Spanish

"You go into the ring with a microphone and you say 'Hey, Sin Cara. Hola'; that means 'hello'. Then you say 'Donde esta usted'; that means 'how are you'." 

No it doesn't Cole :lmao


----------



## AMxPunk (Jul 1, 2011)

Why do they love making Wade and Christian look like shit -_-


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Just saw the main event. Have to say, very impressed. It was a pretty good match, one based almost purely on in-ring psychology and the ending sequence was pretty good too. Reason I liked it a lot though was because both guys didn't use all of their arsenal i.e. they could put on a better match (which I expect to happen sooner rather than later on a PPV). Was happy that Orton made Rhodes look good too. Didn't match Orton vs Ziggler's energy but great psychology imo. Also worth noting, Orton's starting to really put over guys in terms of making them look like they could beat him. I just wish WWE would have Orton get screwed every now and then. They did it a bit in his feud with Christian but since then, that seems to have stopped.


----------



## EspartacusHughes (Sep 9, 2011)

AMxPunk said:


> Why do they love making Wade and Christian look like shit -_-


Fuck em


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Just saw the main event. Have to say, very impressed. It was a pretty good match, one based almost purely on in-ring psychology and the ending sequence was pretty good too. Reason I liked it a lot though was because both guys didn't use all of their arsenal i.e. they could put on a better match (which I expect to happen sooner rather than later on a PPV). Was happy that Orton made Rhodes look good too. Didn't match Orton vs Ziggler's energy but great psychology imo. Also worth noting, Orton's starting to really put over guys in terms of making them look like they could beat him. I just wish WWE would have Orton get screwed every now and then. They did it a bit in his feud with Christian but since then, that seems to have stopped.


Lemme guess....

Orton used his "teabag press" on Cody

:lmao


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Lemme guess....
> 
> Orton used his "teabag press" on Cody
> 
> :lmao


He did, but Cody got out pretty sharpish haha.


----------



## Kurt Angel4 (Jul 17, 2011)

Why did they show Morisson v Punk?


----------



## Kurt Angel4 (Jul 17, 2011)

It is time to end smackdown.... make it just RAW is WWE


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

AMxPunk said:


> Why do they love making Wade and Christian look like shit -_-


I'm more concerned why creative has this obsession of pairing up random heels with no explanation. The crowd isn't going to care if you don't give them a reason to.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> He did, but Cody got out pretty sharpish haha.


I'd willingly take a teabag press...then smack Randy for being shit at doing the move


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

If anyone in the UK Smackdown is just starting on Sky Sports 4.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

WWE please give Charles Robinson a raise, he's a total legend


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Cant wait to see the main event!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

EspartacusHughes said:


> Fuck em


Yes, fuck the only 2 men on SmackDown who are worth watching. Phht. It's fans like you that are killing the business.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yes, fuck the *only 2 men on SmackDown who are worth watching.* Phht. It's fans like you that are killing the business.


You think seeing Christian and Barrett look weak is worth watching?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No, and that's the problem with SmackDown. It's not worth watching if they're misusing their only assets, but they are the only two people on SmackDown with the potential to be entertaining, which was my point. WWE really seems to have an issue with talent. The blander a guy is, the bigger push they seem to get. I'm surprised McGillicutty isn't WWE Champion yet considering their usual philosophy.


----------



## EspartacusHughes (Sep 9, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yes, fuck the only 2 men on SmackDown who are worth watching. Phht. It's fans like you that are killing the business.


No, pal. I meant fuck the WWE and the creative team for shitting on every heel they have and making them look weak. And fuck Sheamus for being so undeservingly over.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, and that's the problem with SmackDown, but they are the only two people on SmackDown with the potential to be entertaining, which was my point. WWE really seems to have an issue with talent. The blander a guy is, the bigger push they seem to get. I'm surprised McGillicutty isn't WWE Champion yet considering their usual philosophy.


This is all your Opinion, In My Opinion Cody Rhodes is the Best Superstar on Smack down, and makes Smack down interesting, If Cody was not on tonight I most likely would not watch it unless they have a Nice Main Event for tonight like they do today, but that is my Opinion and it means nothing.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

EspartacusHughes said:


> No, pal. I meant fuck the WWE and the creative team for shitting on every heel they have and making them look weak. And fuck Sheamus for being so undeservingly over.


My mistake, good to hear then. And yeah, fuck Sheamus. I honestly don't get the obsession with him.



> This is all your Opinion, In My Opinion Cody Rhodes is the Best Superstar on Smack down, and makes Smack down interesting, If Cody was not on tonight I most likely would not watch it unless they have a Nice Main Event for tonight like they do today, but that is my Opinion and it means nothing.


Yeah, I kinda figured you thought Cody was the best. Not sure why, he's just another Orton clone like Ted and Mcintyre, but ok.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

My my, I spoke too soon. Christian, Barrett, Sheamus and Ryder are the 4 things worth watching about SD. And the former three were in a ring all at the same time! 8*D My marking heart cries

Oh and Sin Cara is a BAMF. Who knew?! Markmarkmark


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> My mistake, good to hear then. And yeah, fuck Sheamus. *I honestly don't get the obsession with him.*


Im actually gonna agree with you guys there, Though I would not say F*ck him, He got pushed way to fast, they forced him on us, when other guys deserved it more.


----------



## PuroresuPride18 (Apr 14, 2010)

Fuck mark herny. What a fucking joke.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> My mistake, good to hear then. And yeah, fuck Sheamus. I honestly don't get the obsession with him.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I kinda figured you thought Cody was the best. Not sure why, he's just another Orton clone like Ted and Mcintyre, but ok.


i was proving a point that opinions mean nothing.

If Barret had no Mic Skills he would be Boring as paper, Cody has some Mic Skills and is a great wrestler, his Gimmick holds some of his abilities back, The promos he use to cut during his Dashing days, and even now are Great, But yes he is boring as F*ck.

Yea, This guy cutting an awesome promo, Cody is so boring and bland 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bB95kb6aBE


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

You got balls Ryder to be stepping back in that ring LOL. 

Edit: that epic/funny


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

The Henry promo didn't go anywhere. I guess the point was to get Ryder on camera because it didn't do anything else.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow, the stands are empty. Those photos were legitimate.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> WrestleZone has a photo of the actual crowd attendance for Smackdown. It's so low it's not even funny anymore. WWE has to do something about it.


this is the scariest shit I have ever seen.

Meltzer even said the audience was not all paying customers they papered it.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

aksna has dead, soulless eyes


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

kokepepsi said:


> this is the scariest shit I have ever seen.
> 
> Meltzer even said the audience was not all paying customers they papered it.


Holy shit, that is horrible.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Why are they having a heel vs. heel match with Tyson Kidd and Sin Cara? Wouldn't a face like Justin Gabriel make more sense?


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

Smackdown back to its usual, sucky self.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah, they're definitely going with a Good Sin Cara vs Bad Sin Cara feud. At this point, I don't think anyone cares.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

They could of at least used that Cody package during the Super-shows.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

beth especially buxom tonight


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

Coats have sleeves for a reason Mr. Barrett.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

LMAO @ Sheamus' Tall Tales from Ireland!

I didn't really like Heel Sheamus, but Face Sheamus is kinda awesome!

:lmao


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

The Zack Ryder/Mark Henry segment was gold, I really enjoyed it. Both of them deserve kudos for that. Poor Zack :lmao

I said it in another thread as well but I LOL'd at Christian saying with a big smile that he deserves one more match. It wasn't really whiny, I found it more comical than anything.

I laughed at Sin Cara talking on the mic too, seems like they might be setting up good vs. bad Sin Cara

And Orton/Rhodes wasn't bad either.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

It would be interesting if Christian/Barrett teamed up. Two different styles but it would work.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Barrett's coat is back. Nice. It's still weird he doesn't wear the sleeves on them. Makes it seem more like a cape.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

When Booker T says the name Air Boom is bad, you know the name is terrible.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Setting up for a Rhodes/Orton feud after Henry.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Setting up for a Rhodes/Orton feud after Henry.


I dont know, they gave away a PPV Match on Smackdown, (Though its not like they cant have another match) I dont see a Orton vs Rhodes feud right after the Henry one though.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

They keep saying how Rhodes wants to resurrect the prestige of the IC title yet we have no clue who Rhodes is facing at Night Of Champions.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Sheamus sucks on the mic. But he's over so it's cool.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

I loved the noticeable gap between the chair and Orton's throat.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Why were people saying Orton coiled Cody up for an RKO?
Anyways good finish and match.
Henry is looking good out there, I would not be surprised if he wins the title.


----------



## fuhr86 (Jun 18, 2005)

Made Rhodes look good by having him go 20 minutes with Orton


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SummerLove said:


> *Sheamus sucks on the mic.* But he's over so it's cool.


Aww hell nahh, no, but in all seriousness, his little folk tales can take a rest. To all the haters, Henry might just become champ.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

That was a solid main event. Randy Orton has been good in the ring all year.

WWE Friday Night Smackdown 9/9 Review


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SummerLove said:


> *Sheamus sucks on the mic*. But he's over so it's cool.


I'm glad I'm not the only one.



WAGG said:


> To all the haters, Henry might just become champ.


He's not getting the title. Henry is Umaga in 2007/Kozlov in 2008. Once Orton RKO's him it's back to midcard hell.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one.
> 
> 
> 
> He's not getting the title. Henry is Umaga in 2007. Once Orton RKO's him it's back to midcard hell.


Well, it's slowly happening to Christian, so I won't deny my doubts about him winning the title.


----------



## StraightEdgeRuler (Aug 23, 2011)

Great main event match by Orton and Cody.


----------



## StraightEdgeRuler (Aug 23, 2011)

Am I the only one who noticed the Hunico botchfest?? :gun:


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Didn't really care to watch all of SD, only watched Christian's promo, which was good, Sheamus' promo... which was as usual, isn't anything special, even felt really mediocre after Christian's promo, but I guess it wasn't that bad... he's over, and that's all that matters right now. Barrett/Sheamus was good... and their matches/interactions usually are. They have excellent chemistry, and hopefully they feud eventually. Barrett would especially benefit. With Sheamus being as over as he is, it would be a great opportunity for Barrett to get some heat/momentum back that he lost earlier in the year. It would also be a good little feud for Sheamus, wouldn't hurt or bring him down in anyway.

Also watched Orton/Cody, which was an enjoyable match. Orton's actually been on a roll with matches lately... of course, his opponents have been Christian, Ziggler, Ted Dibiase, Cody Rhodes, and Heath Slater, all guys who are good in the ring. Let's see how he does against Henry... Henry has actually been on a roll lately as well as far as match quality goes... well as opposed to normal Henry. He's had good matches with Big Show and Sheamus and back to back PPV's, and he seems to be at his best right now all around, so hopefully Orton/Henry can pull something at least decent off.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Great old school psychology filled match w/ Orton and Cody.You could tell Randy was 'leading' the match and it was great. the finishing sequances was awesome. Loved the had the announcers shut up during the post match beatdown too. Too bad they couldnt have did that the whole show.

And about the "Barrett seserves a bigger push" posts. Give it up. Not everyone can be a World Champ. Through history theres been thousands of wrestlers way more deserving to be World Champ than Barrett but never were(DiBiase Sr,Orndorff,Piper to name a few). It happens all the time. Get over it.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

mst3rulz said:


> And about the "Barrett seserves a bigger push" posts. Give it up. Not everyone can be a World Champ. Through history theres been thousands of wrestlers way more deserving to be World Champ than Barrett but never were(DiBiase Sr,Orndorff,Piper to name a few). It happens all the time. Get over it.


He does deserve a bigger push though, and yeah, those guys undeservedly were never World Champion, but when guys like Del Rio, Sheamus, and even Miz, who I'm a big fan of, are World Champion while a guy like Barrett, who got more heat then all of them ever did, is better on the mic then all of them, has an amazing presence and did run with his main event push, gets screwed over, why shouldn't us Barrett marks be pissed? I still believe he'll be World Champion despite all the shit he's had to do the past 7 months, especially the last 2, but it's just a matter of when. I believe they're just having him pay his dues, something both Sheamus and Miz, who I mentioned earlier, did, and others say they're waiting for him to get better in the ring, but he can still piece together a decent match, and he's not much worse than Miz. Whatever the reason, this constant burial of him can only keep going on for so long, unless he really pissed off the wrong guy backstage.

But yeah, I won't stop with the "Barrett deserves a bigger push", because he does imo.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> Great old school psychology filled match w/ Orton and Cody.You could tell Randy was 'leading' the match and it was great. the finishing sequances was awesome. Loved the had the announcers shut up during the post match beatdown too. Too bad they couldnt have did that the whole show.
> 
> And about the "Barrett seserves a bigger push" posts. Give it up. Not everyone can be a World Champ. Through history theres been thousands of wrestlers way more deserving to be World Champ than Barrett but never were(DiBiase Sr,Orndorff,Piper to name a few). It happens all the time. Get over it.


I agree, I loved the use of Psychology in the ring from Orton and Rhodes. Even though Ortonn gets a lot of hate, he is one of the very few who still uses in ring pychology in wrestling today. I really hope Orton and Rhodes feud shortly after the ORton/Heny thing, cuz those two have in ring chemistry.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Barrett is a future WHC. I don't know why people are worrying about that. They are obviously building Sheamus, Barrett, Orton, and Rhodes as the names of Smackdown so they all will get a reign as the WHC. Orton already has his.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CaptainObvious said:


> Barrett is a future WHC. *I don't know why people are worrying about that.* They are obviously building Sheamus, Barrett, Orton, and Rhodes as the names of Smackdown so they all will get a reign as the WHC. Orton already has his.


Probably because he has as much credibility as Santino right now.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

To EBboy,Miz got tons more heat during his feuds w/Cena and Orton than Wade ever did. And Miz was and still is better on the mic than Wade ever will be. Not everyone can feud with the World champ at once. Plus weve seen Wade v Orton before where we havent Orton v Henry so at least this is new.

And wasnt that what everyone wanted was new stuff instead of the same old same old?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

mst3rulz said:


> To EBboy,Miz got tons more heat during his feuds w/Cena and Orton than Wade ever did. And Miz was and still is better on the mic than Wade ever will be. Not everyone can feud with the World champ at once. Plus weve seen Wade v Orton before where we havent Orton v Henry so at least this is new.
> 
> And wasnt that what everyone wanted was new stuff instead of the same old same old?


1) Barrett's heat was insane a year ago... only two people that have gotten more heat than him in the past few years from my recollection is Vickie Guerrero and Michael Cole... though Cole I'm not too sure about. But yeah, he got more heat than Miz.

2) Hey, tbh I like seeing Henry/Orton, and truth be told I'd rather wait a long time to see Barrett/Orton after their clusterfuck of matches last year. I just want Barrett doing SOMETHING of importance that will eventually lead to a World Title reign, not nothing like right now besides being fodder to bigger faces. I think Barrett/Sheamus would be perfect for Barrett.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

EBboy™;10290285 said:


> I think Barrett/Sheamus would be perfect for Barrett.


I've been saying that for a while now. Barrett/Sheamus would bring both men over and establish them as the #2 heel/#2 face of the brand as soon as Orton/Rhodes go at it. Both of these programs should be teased now and get into full swing around late October/early November.

As for Barrett's credibility, him winning SummerSlam against Bryan is all that he needs to start. Get him in a high profile feud with Sheamus and he's there. He is constantly among the top 3 who get the most heat along with Henry and Rhodes. He's over with the crowd.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm a little confused by the threat title, seeing as Triple H said that for the foreseeable future, Raw would feature superstars from both brands. He never said Smackdown was gonna be the same.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Fell asleep during the main event. Went too long. Hopefully Henry wins at NOC and we get a refreshing title run instead of the same boring orton title run


----------



## new_guy (Jul 4, 2006)

mst3rulz said:


> To EBboy,Miz got tons more heat during his feuds w/Cena and Orton than Wade ever did. And Miz was and still is better on the mic than Wade ever will be. Not everyone can feud with the World champ at once. Plus weve seen Wade v Orton before where we havent Orton v Henry so at least this is new.
> 
> And wasnt that what everyone wanted was new stuff instead of the same old same old?


Actually, you are kinda wrong on both counts;


Barrett got more heat than the Miz by far (it's not really comparable). As for mic skills, it's up to taste, the only thing Miz has on Barrett is catchphrases. Other than that, both are excellent on the mic 
Barrett has never really feuded with Orton, what they had was really a Cena-Barrett feud featuring the WWE champion who just happened to be Orton (Orton was virtually irrelevant in that feud). So if you are talking about them facing each other, then yeah, but Henry has faced Orton before too.

Just because something is new doesn't make it good.


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

Lol - WWE is having the same type of problem turning Sin Cara heel that they did with Christian. People don't want to boo him. Even after he attacked Daniel Bryan little kids were still clapping for Sin Cara.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Mainly because it was Bryan he did it against who only the indy loving smart marks like. If he did that to Orton or Sheamus he'd have got booed.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

natey2k4 said:


> Lol - WWE is having the same type of problem turning Sin Cara heel that they did with Christian. People don't want to boo him. Even after he attacked Daniel Bryan little kids were still clapping for Sin Cara.


Kids are idiots they'd cheer a turd if it made them smile


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

^Because Sin Cara is a BAMF. He's on a whole different fucking level I swear to god. He spoke! And then he put DBryan in the Lebell lock! 


WAGG said:


> Aww hell nahh, no, but in all seriousness, his little folk tales can take a rest.


*Never. * Not until he's told one for the entire WWE roster.

"Let me tell ya sometin Orton, back when I was a wee lad on my great aunt Saoirse's farm der were snakes lyin' round everywhere. One day Saoirse gave me a hammer and d'ye know woh I did? I killed all the snakes" 

^I can't wait for him to cut that promo. Shea's stories are great because they're random and slightly rambling, and he always does that smile at the end that's like "That means I'm gonna kick your arse now fella"
aw god that man and his paper white skin, haha...


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

It's hard to boo someone who you just brought a $75 mask of. Kind of makes you look foolish. 

But Sin Cara isn't nearly the veteran Christian is so it's much easier to turn him heel. When they are young, they can be molded to anything. Sin Cara could end up being a great heel.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

greendayedgehead said:


> *Never. * Not until he's told one for the entire WWE roster.
> 
> "Let me tell ya sometin Orton, back when I was a wee lad on my great aunt Saoirse's farm der were snakes lyin' round everywhere. One day Saoirse gave me a hammer and d'ye know woh I did? I killed all the snakes"
> 
> ...


Nah, for Orton it's St. Patrick clearing all the snakes out of Ireland. Come on guys, you know this.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

people are not booing cara because it is bryan 
wwe did great with this horrible booking they did with bryan 
now even people dont care about him being kicked in the face though it was meant to put sin cara over as a heel...


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Now's the wrong time for Barrett/Sheamus. That should be a great feud that I've looked forward to for a long time now, but Barrett is in no position to handle it based on his booking as of late, and honestly, it would actually pull Sheamus down from where he should be coming off his face turn and renewed push. 

Save Barrett/Sheamus for Wrestlemania, after a world championship reign from Sheamus as a face following Henry's and a gradual push within the proper midcard of Smackdown for Barrett. It would ultimately do Barrett a lot more good because the audience could buy into him standing against Sheamus in an actual feud. Their matches and interactions are always good but an all-out feud between the two now would be poorly timed. Let Sheamus/Christian play out while Henry/Orton continues, then have Sheamus chase Henry while Barrett climbs up the midcard level some with wins over guys like Gabriel, Zeke and others. 

I've been to a couple of live events with Barrett matches in the last six weeks and the guy is drawing almost no heat, they've made him into Frosty the Snowman. (The only time he did draw heat was when he was paired with Cena in Wichita, KS for the live Smackdown and they actively reminded the audience about the whole Nexus storyline a year earlier, including Cena's time as Barrett's slave.) So, you either use Sheamus to get him heat, by which you actually harm Sheamus and his turn-inspired push, or you have Sheamus clobber him down, which does neither guy any favors. Sheamus is pretty damned over and as much as many of us have awaited a very natural feud in Barrett vs. Sheamus, early autumn 2011 is absolutely not the time for it. Let Sheamus reap the benefits of the push, give Barrett some jumper cables so he can ascend the midcard level--which he needs to do at this stage based on how he was treated in the Cena match--and set the table for the program in late winter leading into Wrestlemania.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Least im not the only one to notice Randy Orton's campy clothlesline throwing


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I am going to Smackdown tonight, can't fucking wait, and none of you better approach me, I don't want to be embarrassed being seen with you.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> I am going to Smackdown tonight, can't fucking wait, and none of you better approach me, I don't want to be embarrassed being seen with you.


Bring a Cody Rhodes sign or GTFO :flip Just kidding.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Dont worry,Id never be caught dead in Cannuck Land.


----------

